# In Memory of Jasmine and Delilah



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I wanted to share some photos of my two best friends Jasmine and Delilah. I purchased them from a BYB years ago before I knew anything about breeders or blood lines. Back then I didn't know anything about ASL or GSL or GWL or cezch or Slavic or Dutch bred German Shepherds. They were just German Shepherds and they were great dogs. They lived 10 and 13 years and until the end were both very healthy and gave me very few problems. We had many wonderful years together and I will always miss them very much. I wish I had better pictures to remember them by.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Who cares where they came from, they were both beautiful, sweet looking dogs. I'm so sorry you lost them but so glad you had them as long as you did. Thanks for posting their pictures


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Stosh said:


> Who cares where they came from, they were both beautiful, sweet looking dogs. I'm so sorry you lost them but so glad you had them as long as you did. Thanks for posting their pictures


I agree, who cares where you got them! They were beautiful dogs and it sounds like you shared many great years with them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What beautiful girls! Sounds like they were everything they should be and had a wonderful life.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

They were great and beautiful dogs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, I'm sure that you have many wonderful memories of them that can never be taken away. You will reunite with them someday at the Rainbow Bridge and what a reunion it will be.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Beautiful dogs, I'm sure that you have many wonderful memories of them that can never be taken away. You will reunite with them someday at the Rainbow Bridge and what a reunion it will be.


This is something that I think about often and hope that I do get to see them again on the other side!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what beautiful, sweet faces. rest in peace beautiful girls, jasmine and delilah.


----------

